# Problem mit Fernsehkarte: Kein Sender zu finden.

## AROK

Hallo,

da ich kdetv nicht zum laufen bringe (schwarzer Bildschirm nach Start) versuche ich nun tvtime und xawtv. Beide finden jedoch keine Sender. Die TV-Karte ist eine Cinergy 600 (saa7134).

Das Modul saa7134 hab ich mit folgenden Parametern gestartet:

```
options saa7134 i2c_scan=1
```

und auch mal testweise so:

```
options saa7134 card=11 tuner=3
```

 (sollte so passen).

Der Scan läuft durch, es wird aber auf keiner Frequenz ein Sender gefunden.

```

$scantv

please select your TV norm

   0: PAL

   1: PAL-BG

   2: PAL-I

   3: PAL-DK

   4: NTSC

   5: SECAM

   6: PAL-M

   7: PAL-Nc

   8: PAL-60

nr ? 0

please select a frequency table

   0: us-bcast

   1: us-cable

   2: us-cable-hrc

   3: japan-bcast

   4: japan-cable

   5: europe-west

   6: europe-east

   7: italy

   8: newzealand

   9: australia

  10: ireland

  11: france

  12: china-bcast

  13: southafrica

  14: argentina

  15: australia-optus

  16: russia

nr ? 5

[global]

freqtab = europe-west

[defaults]

input = Television

norm = PAL

scanning channel list europe-west...

E2   ( 48.25 MHz): no station

E3   ( 55.25 MHz): no station

E4   ( 62.25 MHz): no station

S01  ( 69.25 MHz): no station

S02  ( 76.25 MHz): no station

S03  ( 83.25 MHz): no station

E5   (175.25 MHz): no station

E6   (182.25 MHz): no station

E7   (189.25 MHz): no station

E8   (196.25 MHz): no station

E9   (203.25 MHz): no station

E10  (210.25 MHz): no station

.

.

.

66   (831.25 MHz): no station

67   (839.25 MHz): no station

68   (847.25 MHz): no station

69   (855.25 MHz): no station

$

```

Unter Windows (ich weiß)  funktioniert die Karte, also ist die HW in Ordnung und das Kabel angeschlossen  :Smile: .

Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Versuche schon ettliche Tage die Karte zum Laufen zu bringen  :Sad: 

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Wed Dec 20, 2006 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Ich hab die genau gleiche TVkarte und hab keine probleme, allerdings nutz ich TVtime, würd ich dir auch empfehlen, versuch es doch mal, is ein sehr einfaches TV prog.

Grüsse

Black

----------

## AROK

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> Ich hab die genau gleiche TVkarte und hab keine probleme, allerdings nutz ich TVtime, würd ich dir auch empfehlen, versuch es doch mal, is ein sehr einfaches TV prog.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Black

 

Hallo,

ich nutze doch tvitme!  *Quote:*   

> Da ich kdetv nicht zum laufen bringe (schwarzer Bildschirm nach Start) versuche ich nun tvtime und xawtv. Beide finden jedoch keine Sender. Die TV-Karte ist eine Cinergy 600 (saa7134).
> 
> 

 

Nur finde ich keine Sender. Welche Optionen nutzt du beim Laden des Modules?

Gibt es noch etwas zu beachten?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hat nicht vielleicht doch noch Jemand einen Tip für mich? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dank und Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

habe gerade zufällig herausgefunden, das tvtimee ca. 20 Sender findet wenn ich die TV-norm auf NTSC stelle. 

```

tvtime-scanner

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Scanning using TV standard NTSC.

Scanning from  44.00 MHz to 958.00 MHz.

Found a channel at  48.00 MHz (47.75 - 48.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 141.75 MHz (141.50 - 141.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 147.00 MHz (146.75 - 147.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 167.75 MHz (167.50 - 167.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 169.00 MHz (168.75 - 169.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 170.75 MHz (170.50 - 170.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 204.50 MHz (204.25 - 204.50 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 210.00 MHz (209.75 - 210.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 232.50 MHz (232.25 - 232.50 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 246.75 MHz (246.50 - 246.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 273.25 MHz (273.00 - 273.25 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 292.50 MHz (292.25 - 292.50 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 296.75 MHz (296.50 - 296.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 298.75 MHz (298.50 - 298.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 300.00 MHz (299.75 - 300.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 311.50 MHz (311.25 - 311.50 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 316.50 MHz (316.25 - 316.50 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 318.00 MHz (317.75 - 318.00 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 325.25 MHz (325.00 - 325.25 MHz), adding to channel list.

Found a channel at 334.75 MHz (334.50 - 334.75 MHz), adding to channel list.

```

Anschauen kann ich die Sender dann aber trotzdem nicht. Auf PAL finde ich keinen einzigen Sender.

Root oder user macht übrigens keinen Unterschied. 

```

Running tvtime 1.0.2.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

cpuinfo: CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, family 6, model 10, stepping 0.

cpuinfo: CPU measured at 2100.387MHz.

xcommon: Display :0.0, vendor The X.Org Foundation, vendor release 70101000

xfullscreen: Single-head detected, pixel aspect will be calculated.

xfullscreen: Pixel aspect ratio on the primary head is: 16/15 == 1.07.

xfullscreen: Using the XFree86-VidModeExtension to calculate fullscreen size.

xfullscreen: Fullscreen to 0,0 with size 1280x1024.

xcommon: Have XTest, will use it to ping the screensaver.

xcommon: Pixel aspect ratio 1:1.

xcommon: Pixel aspect ratio 1:1.

xcommon: Window manager is KWin and is EWMH compliant.

xcommon: Using EWMH state fullscreen property.

xcommon: Using EWMH state above property.

xcommon: Using EWMH state below property.

xcommon: Pixel aspect ratio 1:1.

xcommon: Displaying in a 768x576 window inside 768x576 space.

xvoutput: Using XVIDEO adaptor 116: ATI Radeon Video Overlay.

speedycode: Using MMXEXT optimized functions.

station: Reading stationlist from /root/.tvtime/stationlist.xml

/root/.tvtime/stationlist.xml: No existing PAL station list "europe".

station: Adding frequency table europe, all channels active

station: Frequency 175250 already in use.

station: Frequency 119250 already in use.

station: Frequency 231250 already in use.

station: Frequency 287250 already in use.

station: Frequency 62250 already in use.

station: Frequency 175250 already in use.

station: Frequency 210250 already in use.

station: Frequency 217250 already in use.

station: Frequency 224250 already in use.

station: Frequency 53750 already in use.

station: Frequency 175250 already in use.

station: Frequency 183250 already in use.

station: Frequency 191250 already in use.

station: Frequency 207250 already in use.

station: Frequency 215250 already in use.

videoinput: Using video4linux2 driver 'saa7134', card 'Terratec Cinergy 600 TV' (bus PCI:0000:00:09.0).

videoinput: Version is 526, capabilities 5010015.

videoinput: Maximum input width: 720 pixels.

tvtime: Sampling input at 720 pixels per scanline.

xcommon: Pixel aspect ratio 1:1.

xcommon: Displaying in a 768x576 window inside 768x576 space.

xcommon: Received a map, marking window as visible (79).

xcommon: Window fully obscured, marking window as hidden (79).

xcommon: Window made visible, marking window as visible (79).

tvtime: Cleaning up.

Thank you for using tvtime.

```

hat von euch noch Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo Forum,

wenn ich unter Windows kurz das TV-Prog starte und dann neu boote kann ich mit tvtime den unter Windows eingestellten Kanal sehen und der Scan findet auch diesen einen Sender. 

Nach Ausschalten des PC geht es dann wieder nicht. Scheinbar scheint also der Tuner nicht richtig angesprochen zu werden, sehe ich das richtig  :Question: 

Habe schon mal verschiedene Tuner ausprobiert (sollte eigentlich Tuner #11 sein) und auch automatische Konfig via i2c.

Echt zum verückt werden diese TV-Karte...

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

bin bei dem Problem ein gutes Stück weitergekommen, wenn ich das Modul saa7134 entlade und dann erst das Modul tuner und dann das Modul saa7134 lade, kann ich den Tuner ansteuern.

Jetzt kann ich entweder verhindern, dass udev das Modul lädt und es in der richtigen Reihenfolge selbst laden, oder das Modul tuner als Abhängigkeit in Saa7134 einstellen (Bessere Lösung oder?!). Da ich beides noch nie gemacht habe, kann es noch etwas dauern. 

Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier posten  :Smile: 

Forstsetzung folgt...

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Ein weiteres Problem, dass ich hatte war kein Ton zu hören am Line-In meiner Audigy. Die Lösung: Line-In ist bei den Ausgängen  :Rolling Eyes:   zu finden, und man muss Line und Analogmix auf 100% stellen. Dann geht das auch.

----------

